
The Most Important Thing, and It’s Almost a Secret - apsec112
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/01/opinion/nicholas-kristof-the-most-important-thing-and-its-almost-a-secret.html
======
cjbenedikt
"More and more analysts, though, are pointing out that this claim is little
more than an accounting trick: UN officials have massaged the numbers to make
it seem as though poverty has been reduced, when in fact it has increased."
[http://ssir.org/articles/entry/using_design_thinking_to_erad...](http://ssir.org/articles/entry/using_design_thinking_to_eradicate_poverty_creation)

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, it certainly looks that way if you don't think about the fact of
population growth and the difference between nominal and per-capita figures.
This is a really cheap shot.

------
zafka
Even if the numbers are a little bit off, I agree with the main point of the
article that if we don't think it is hopeless there is a better chance that we
will continue to work for the betterment of all.

